# Day Off



## kalaeb (Aug 27, 2011)

Ahhh! Finally got a day off.

Got the chores done and built a new shed for my boat:







Then since it was so hot, decided to hit the lake with my son and his cousins. 






I love days when I can leave the cell phone home and not worry about anything!

What else do knife nuts do when/if they get days off?


----------



## tk59 (Aug 27, 2011)

Play with rocks and sharp things?


----------



## unkajonet (Aug 27, 2011)

Play with sharp things and rocks...


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 27, 2011)

Now THAT's a boat!


----------



## mano (Aug 27, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Now THAT's a boat!


 
Is that an old Chris Craft?

What's its name?

You're one hard working man. Enjoy your day off.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 27, 2011)

Play with my kids, support my wife(she has a business too, so there's 5 jobs in this house, all told).

I am working to get to a point where I can have fun days off like that! Enjoy it!


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 27, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Play with my kids, support my wife(she has a business too, so there's 5 jobs in this house, all told).
> 
> I am working to get to a point where I can have fun days off like that! Enjoy it!



Lol, that would be my only day off in almost a month, and probably the last one for another few weeks. 

Mano-the boat is actually a 1936 Royce, although very similar to a Chris Craft; it used to be a harbor patrol boat. Prior to me getting it restored it had a small opening in the front for one person and had at one time a machine gun mounted on the front.

I am told by my grandpa it patrolled in the Gulf of Mexico, but at only 19 feet I have a hard time believing it.


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 27, 2011)

That is a cool boat. Why don't you show us some more pictures of that beauty?


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 27, 2011)

99Limited said:


> That is a cool boat. Why don't you show us some more pictures of that beauty?



Funny, all I have ever taken of this boat were crappy cell phone pics, next time I take it out I will bring a camera and get some good pics, until then the only other wood boat pic I have is my grandpa's 1901, 32 foot Consolidated tender again only a cell phone pic. Fully restored by Don Danenburg and Scott Stevenson. This is some real eye candy, teak and mahogony all put together with brass rivets. This is what got me started on my wood addiction!


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh NO!!! Not brass!!!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 27, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Oh NO!!! Not brass!!!!


 
:rofl:


----------



## jheis (Aug 31, 2011)

You're shorter than I'd pictured.

James


----------

